# can they ask for my bank statements?



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Basically the insurance company took ages to pay out since I wasn't having £2500 for a 1995 32gtr and I had a courtesy car at the time for like 6 months.

Now they say that I could have paid for it out of my own pocket. It was the third party's fault not mine. I gave them statements for the period they asked and I did not have a job at the time so I was borrowed a large a small sum of money from a friend in that time to keep going. 

They want to know where that money came from etc. 

Why should I have to justify anything to them? Surely they should not request this information as it's invading my privacy and it they jsut keep askign questions looking for something for about 6 months now and they even missed a court date!!! What can I do legally to save myself from these vultures and get paid out?

any advise or something? I am really frustrated as the case has been going on for soo damn long.

Thanks


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

sounds like standard delaying tactics to me.

They cant just miss a court date . If they do the judge should find in your favour as they cant contest your claim if they are not there.
Also surely you must have another date - If not get one sorted.

If their issue is that you should have paid for the hire then where the money came from is completely irrellevant.

It is reasonable that you provide them with proof that you did actually incur costs when you hired the car so you will have to produce that.


----------

